# anyone got room for a poorman



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

dont have much money and can only go on mondays saturdays and sundays, never been offshore, like to go for mahi mahi, but will take anything even wouldnt mind inshore or night fishing or floundring, just want to go fishing have my own spinning reels. please help


----------



## Onthego (Jun 9, 2009)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPanelBar_lblUsername2>vinogradov, why would you say something like that? You never know until you ask.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

I will say this...I asked and was blessed with a few trips out in the gulf!!!! :clap:grouphug

I did share in expenses that I would expect to do and most likely wouldn't have asked if I couldn't,...but thats just me....I have been showed real southern hospitality from the members here that I TRUELY APPRECIATE!!!!:clap:clap:grouphug:letsdrink


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

I offer a trip every now and then to anyone that has free time. But I generally only go out on weekdays. PM me any Sunday night and I'll let you know what's going on for that Monday. A 6 pack of Yuengling and 2 dozen shrimp cost about the same. :letsdrink


----------



## shanester (May 20, 2008)

i agree with ironman i have been out with several guys from the forum. and they all posted in this section just have to keep looking and be quick cause there are a bunch of folks on here that love to go offshore. but are not fortunate enough to have there own boat like me. and thanks to all the guys that have taken me fishing always had a great time and caught many fish.


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

Same here. I wanted to get my kids(visiting for the summer)out on the gulf. I posted, looking for a willing volunteer. I had more replies than I expected. And a pretty good catch!!! BTW the BIG snapper was about 18 lbs.


----------

